# Bittersweet Finish



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

This is my "Bama Bound Afghan" that I just completed for my oldest son to take with him to the University of Alabama.

I say it is a bittersweet finish because I began this blanket for him on the day of his HS graduation and computed that I would be able to finish it in time for him to move 1000 miles away to Tuscaloosa Alabama. I wanted him to have a "hug from Mom" with him.... in the form of a blanket. I think I (subconsciously, perhaps) knitted a bit slower than normal (as a delay of the inevitable) but it is finished earlier than expected as he is not leaving for another two weeks.

Thanks goes to diziescott and her mother MissoulaKnitter for the suggestion of the pattern and for the pattern itself. Also, a big thank you to camplaffalott as it is HER pattern that she created in 1974! Good ones never go out of style. Also thanks to Pocahontas who recommended the houndstooth pattern as it is part of the schools "colors".. I am working on a houndstooth pillow for him.

To all of you Moms and Dads who have gone through this process.... you can understand why I post this with a lump in my throat and a tear in my eye.


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

It is beautiful, in material and in and of the heart.


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

Pray that it doesn't get ruined! Kids are careless in the dorms. It is such a pretty afghan. Hope it is appreciated. Don't mean to be negative but I've been there and suffered that!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

That's gorgeous! I'm sure it will mean a lot to him.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

It's beautiful and sweet !!


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Lovely work. Hope he appreciates all the love and long hours that you put in to it.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Amy - it looks *fabulous*! Perfect for a young man off to college (sniff). We'll be thinking of you in a couple of weeks as he goes south. You must be so proud! ((Hugs))


----------



## Pat Grimm (Dec 18, 2011)

That is fantastic. I know your son will love it.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Donnabellah said:


> Pray that it doesn't get ruined! Kids are careless in the dorms. It is such a pretty afghan. Hope it is appreciated. Don't mean to be negative but I've been there and suffered that!


I know what you mean, I usually worry that people won't appreciate the time, money and work my projects take and worry that they won't take good care of them... laundering correctly, etc.

However, in this case I hope it gets used soooo much that it comes home with him next spring in tatters. I will be happy to make my wonderful son another and another and another.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is a beautiful afghan made with lots of love. Your son will always have a hug from Mum when he uses it xx


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

It is absolutely gorgeous. Beautiful work. I know just how you are feeling. I cried all the way home (a couple hundred miles) when we dropped our oldest off at college. I did get a little better with the next three but it really is the end of an era and while you want your children to develop independence, it is a bittersweet occasion.


----------



## KNITBUDDY (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful afghan, I'm sure he will get good use out of it.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Amy, I knew your Alabama afghan would be amazing and you have not let me down. MY GOODNESS, though, what a lot of WORK. I can't help but believe that your son will appreciate it more and more as the year passes. He may not realize it, but he will be wrapped in his mother's love. My heart goes out to you for I know this is a milestone in your life that is not easy - exciting, maybe, but not easy.


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

WOW...What an acheivement...you should be so proud of this. It is amazing....Well done......Anyone can see the love you have poured into it.....xxxxx....


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Amy,

First, 
Congratulations to you and your Dear Son on his accomplishment (acceptance to the University)!!

Secondly,
What a beautiful blanket!!! Sooo much work ---- done perfectly. He will definitely feel your love & support every time he uses this lovely blanket!!!

Gorgeous, Beautiful, Marvelous job.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful, im sure he will treasure it.


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

Your afghan is lovely! I'm sure he'll appreciate it more and more over the years.

I too knitted an afghan for my son, the year he graduated, and gave it to him on graduation. It is navy blue and has sections done in different patterns. The middle section was a garter stitch section with his name knitting into it - the letters are 4" high (I think, though I haven't seen it in 5 years). Fortunately his name is short, just three letters. He tells me he uses it "all the time", though I suspect not lately due to the 100 degree temp outside.



AmyKnits said:


> This is my "Bama Bound Afghan" that I just completed for my oldest son to take with him to the University of Alabama.
> 
> I say it is a bittersweet finish because I began this blanket for him on the day of his HS graduation and computed that I would be able to finish it in time for him to move 1000 miles away to Tuscaloosa Alabama. I wanted him to have a "hug from Mom" with him.... in the form of a blanket. I think I (subconsciously, perhaps) knitted a bit slower than normal (as a delay of the inevitable) but it is finished earlier than expected as he is not leaving for another two weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

Amyknits you sound like a fabulous mum - your afghan is gorgeous


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

Awwww...... I'm sitting here in a puddle! You did such a wonderful job! I'm so proud of you! And full of joy that you liked my pattern!

Note from an old knitter: Boys/Men seem to enjoy and USE afghans more than girls/women. So I know your son will love it and use it a LOT! 

Big hugs on ya, Amy!
Mary Ellen


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a gorgeous HUG from mom! I'm sure he'll cherish it. He may be feeling a bit homesick at times and this will help him through it.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Lovely, stunning and quite beautiful!


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

WOW That is a great afghan.!!! :-D :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Amy, first of all congratulations on your son going off to college. The afghan you knitted is sooo gorgeous. The colors and design are gorgeous...I looked at the original one and it seems your trim is a little different. That makes the finishing even nicer...either way the design is fantastic and kudas also go to the designer on our site. Again, good luck and keep knitting all your lovely items! Also, I know your son will cherish his afghan!!!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Amy, first of all congratulations on your son going off to college. The afghan you knitted is sooo gorgeous. The colors and design are gorgeous...I looked at the original one and it seems your trim is a little different. That makes the finishing even nicer...either way the design is fantastic and compliments also go to the designer on our site. Again, good luck and keep knitting all your lovely items! Also, I know your son will cherish his afghan!!!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

What a great attitude! Ask him to pack a few "close to a rag"towels for those dorm emergencies! My third is in her senior year at college. It doesn't get easier, but Skype dates do make it tolerable. Good luck to all


AmyKnits said:


> Donnabellah said:
> 
> 
> > Pray that it doesn't get ruined! Kids are careless in the dorms. It is such a pretty afghan. Hope it is appreciated. Don't mean to be negative but I've been there and suffered that!
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful work! I am sure he will cherish it.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful Amy! I know that every time he gets to missing Mama he is gonna wrap himself up in that and just feel the love even though he is at college. It turned out beautifully. Another great project finished by a master's hand. You should be very proud!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Your afgahn is absolutely beautiful and such a great masculine look, full of meaning and love. This is a tangible link between the two of you and will be a source of warm, comfort, and good memories. I think the knitting of it has also served a purpose.... You have created a beautiful gift from your hands and are now releasing it, just as you are letting go of him.... Time to go out into the world, but not alone. Mom will always be with him..... Great knitting....


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

This is a super heartfelt symbolic gift... hope you tell him how to wash it properly!! I too understand what you are going through. You have done a brilliant job with this gorgeous blanket. Best wishes.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful,awsome work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

the afghan is beautiful, warm and durable.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

It's beautiful. All six pounds of it!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

A beautiful act of love and an awesome Afghan!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

You need a hug, Mom. As a mother of two who have gone through this process, I KNOW how you are feeling right now. My two, now 27 and 31, are 4 years apart, so they both graduated from their schools at the same time. If he's your first to go, it's tough. If he's your last to go, it's tough. If he's in the middle, it's tough then, too. Enjoy your time together when you get it and feel comfort in the fact that he is growing up and making his way towards being independent. Your beautiful afghan will warm his soul when he needs it.


----------



## DeeOdam (Feb 3, 2012)

All I can say is WOW!!!!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow!!! That is a labor of love!!!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

That is a beautiful piece of work, and sure to keep him warm with plenty of hugs. Leonora


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

My daughters both left the same year. One for Paris and one for Africa! That was an adjustment.


----------



## Janell (Mar 4, 2011)

ROLL TIDE. Grandson graduated from U of A and still a strong supporter. He is getting married this year to a girl that graduated from UC Berkley, I have made two afghans for wedding gifts. One Blue and gold, the second is of course crimson and white.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

What a beautiful afghan and a loving gift!


----------



## Princessofquitealot (Oct 26, 2011)

When your son wraps up in this he will feel your loving arms around him just like you did when he was growing up! Who knows, maybe he'll call home more often! lol! Lovely work!


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

What a wonderful way to say "I love you" to your son every day even though he is miles away. You have done a beautiful job of knitting something that will be both practical and useful but will also be a constant reminder of his Mom's love. You have a very lucky son.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

What a loving and wonderful Mother you are to send your son off to college with something that he can wrap himself in each night and know he's wrapped in his Mothers arms , even if he's miles away.It's a lovely pattern and just lovely.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful aghan. I am sure your son will feel the warmth of your love when he wraps this around himself.

Sue


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

That is gorgeous and so much work! Don't worry about it getting worn. He will have it forever. My mom crocheted afghans for all her grandchildren before they went to college in the college colors. The are now all married and still have them and I know my daughters still use them. A little tattered from all the washings, but a remembrance they will have forever.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh man do I know how you feel. My daughter started college at a private college only around 1/2 away. I dropped her off and bawled the whole way home. Soooo difficult. 

I love your afghan though! Very nice pattern. Roll Tide! (well, I'm actually a Va Tech Hokie fan but that's the equivalent of "there there" lol)


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

WOW!!!! I love this blanket! And inthe school's colors too! that's clever...It's absolutely perfect for a young man...geat job!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## blizz61 (Jul 5, 2011)

That is so beautiful, and such a good job. I love working with Caron's one pounder, gets very soft when washed and great stitch definition. I would not worry about my adult child ruining something like this. When my son went to ASU, I crocheted him an afghan for his bunk at the dorm. That was 13 years ago. I used Red Heart Classic (which I HATE working with) in a gray tweed, red and black. 3 years ago he asked if I could make it wider for his new bed, a queen size. He may be a slob, but the afghan is always clean and on the bed. I made another afghan, NY Jets, for my younger son's birthday. He takes such good care of it, calls it his yarn hug from Mom. 

Great job!!!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

You are incredible! It's magnificent (would work for my sons too at NC State). I wanted to do something like this for my sons but keep getting distracted (mostly by fairies). Now I'm wondering if I can get one finished for graduation, I only have till May.
Kudos to you!
Jeanne


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Just remember all the love in this amazing blanket will be appreciated by your son with each time he uses it!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> Oh man do I know how you feel. My daughter started college at a private college only around 1/2 away. I dropped her off and bawled the whole way home. Soooo difficult.
> 
> I love your afghan though! Very nice pattern. Roll Tide! (well, I'm actually a Va Tech Hokie fan but that's the equivalent of "there there" lol)


True confession, sometimes I miss my boys so much, I 'll sleep in one of their beds.


----------



## BamaBelle (Apr 30, 2012)

How lovely. I'm Tuscaloosan (all my life) and Houndstooth is the way to go, especially black and white and crimson and white. Roll Tide!
Bama Belle


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

What a wonderful afgan for your son. It's beautiful and he'll enjoy it for decades. Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

can't believe you could get all that knit in so short a time. It gets easier after they leave.


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

That is a beautiful blanket. You did a beautiful job and each stitch was knitted with a mother's love. Good luck to your son as he enters the next phase of his life, and to you, as well.


----------



## clkay (Aug 10, 2011)

what a treasure; it is beautiful


----------



## iowadaughter (Apr 30, 2012)

I've made several things for my college student children and it always blesses me when they say, "Someone liked my hat/scarf/shawls/afghan and asked who made them and I said, 'My mom made it for me.'" Your son will feel all the love and prayers you knitted into his afghan. He's blessed to have a mom like you!


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Congratulations on finishing your project! It is one of the nicest patterns I've seen - great for a guy. He will appreciate this 'big hug' over the years to come .


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow - so nice! My husband is from AL and his family love foot and the two teams. Great job! You son should love that.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I personally know your son will love it.. my son left for college, didn't want to take anything "personal" with him as he didn't want his roommate to think he was insecure about leaving home. Well, on my first visit to him he asked if I could bring the pillow I had made for him, the second visit he asked for his quilt, the 3rd he had me pose for a picture with some beautiful fall flowers as a back drop. When I went back for a visit that picture was framed and on the table next to his bed. I cried of course, I really didn't think he would miss me that much. He is now 24, lives 3 hrs away but he calls me everyday, just to talk on his way to work, (days off I don't hear from him, LOL) I am blessed that we are so close!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous - and love the colors!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely work! You don't look old enough to have a boy that old!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Amy, this s breathtaking! Take many many pictures of him with this masterpiece and if at all possible you, him and blanket! This is most definantly to be remembered!
Big hug to you!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

What a gorgeous afghan. Too bad it is in Alabama colors, LOL. We are Tennessee fans!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

This is beautiful. What kind of stitches did you use. Is the pattern available?


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

What a marvelous send off for your son.better keep the pattern handy... Sure to have lots of requests from his friends for one too!!! Good luck at Bama and enjoy those football games.


----------



## jerseygal (Jul 20, 2011)

Gorgeous afghan, gorgeous Mom. You don't look old enough to be sending one off to college!


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

How beautiful. Made with so much love. Your son may never want to admit it, but I'm sure he loves it. I have 3 sons, all grown now, but I know how hard it is to let them go. My heart breaks for you. It will get easier with time.


----------



## Littlenel (Aug 24, 2011)

i know how you are feeling. My daughter is in medical school in Antigua. Thankfully she finishes down there in October-thank goodness. My son will probably be moving back to Texas in January.........


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful and I am sure it will be very much loved....


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Donnabellah said:
> 
> 
> > Pray that it doesn't get ruined! Kids are careless in the dorms. It is such a pretty afghan. Hope it is appreciated. Don't mean to be negative but I've been there and suffered that!
> ...


Beautiful job and a wonderful sentiment. My kids, though 2-1/2 years apart ended up leaving home within a month of each other. My experience was that the anticipation of their leaving was far worse than the actuality of it. It does help to have a strong purpose in life during that transitional period. You'll get through this and may even love your newfound freedom.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh my, that is a beautiful blanket, well done. Great work.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

what a lovely piece of work


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

The afghan is so beautiful and your work is wonderful. Yes, Yes, he will appreciate it very much and he will be the envy of his dorm mates, as my daughters were with their college quilts. 

I plan to make this one, too. Thanks for the info on your finished size and quantity of yarn.


----------



## jerseygal (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm not finding the pattern on the search. Could you please provide a link? Thanks!


----------



## 1cleaner (Aug 24, 2011)

great job! it is beautiful and what a great way to keep giving him hugs.


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

Beautiful! What a work of love for your son! I'm sure he will love having it with him.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

WOW...it's beautiful. Thank you for sharing it with the rest of us.


----------



## AUcrafter (Jun 23, 2012)

Love it! Stunning!


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! Six pounds of yarn = big hugs from Momma.


----------



## katygrace (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow!!!! Fabulous blanket.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

It's AMAZING :thumbup: What a wonderful, love filled hug to daily remind your Son of what I'm certain he already knows - His Mother's Love :thumbup:


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful,I can't believe that you accomplished that in such a short time frame!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Just beautiful!

Hazel


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

Really lovely work. Love the pattern


----------



## 8536 (Feb 24, 2011)

So beautiful, a very lucky son. The gift will help him remember his family and where his roots and first teaching came from,


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Simply Stunning!!


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Dear Amy,
Your afghan is beautiful. As a mother that saw five go off to college, I know what you mean about wanting him to use it and use it and use it. 
I am sure it will hold up fine...these afghans really hold up. If not you will have an arsenal of 'Bama patterns. 

I use the same colors but I am a Texas Aggie mom...my boys were Corp of Cadets. 

Enjoy this time it will be so special for him and the family!

God bless,
HoneyOink


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh Amy, what a beautiful afghan! When my son went off to college he chose Michigan Technological University, which is in the Upper Peninsula. It's not a quick drive to go back and forth from there to the Mpls./St. Paul area. I missed him so much--really!
Then 6 weeks later, in the door he came for a surprise visit and I could have cried. Well, I crocheted an afghan for him the following year when he moved off campus. When he moved home after graduation he left the afghan and a bunch of other stuff with one of his buddies who still had another year left of school! I was not pleased about the afghan, but. . . Good luck with the changes that will be happening in your life as your son goes away to college. It's a tough time, but you'll be okay. Hugs from Minnesota!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

It is beautiful! And when he gets homesick (and he will!!) he can wrap up in it because it will smell like home and Mom. And that is going to mean a lot to him in the coming weeks.
Keep an old T shirt of his for you as well. It helps to be able to you to smell him again, too, lol!
When my oldest left home I cried all day . . . . . . .


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> This is my "Bama Bound Afghan" that I just completed for my oldest son to take with him to the University of Alabama.
> 
> I say it is a bittersweet finish because I began this blanket for him on the day of his HS graduation and computed that I would be able to finish it in time for him to move 1000 miles away to Tuscaloosa Alabama. I wanted him to have a "hug from Mom" with him.... in the form of a blanket. I think I (subconsciously, perhaps) knitted a bit slower than normal (as a delay of the inevitable) but it is finished earlier than expected as he is not leaving for another two weeks.
> 
> ...


I understand, though it has been these many years now. I made a kingsized quilt, Log Cabin design for my son in his senior year of HS. When he left home he moved to Florida. I put together a cookbook of all his favorite recipes for him. I don't think he has either now, 25 years later. I know he used both, but his (now ex)wife didn't like the quilt and didn't use it. When they split, he just gave her everything and left....

I know your son will treasure this beautiful afghan made with so much love.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

What a wonderful work of art. I am sure your son will be warm and safe with the extra love you put into each stitch. I too understand when your children go where you can not be right there in an instant to help them. My son is in the military and is currently depolyed. He could not take a big blanket along with him. He took his daughters teddy bear (she insisted he take it) and I made him a teddy bear too. I know it makes them feel safe and loved each time they see these works from our own 2 hands. 
May your son continue to learn and be safe. I know you are pleased with his choice yet sad by the distance he will be.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a friend of mine that is SUCH an Alabama fan. She buys season tickets each year to their football, and she is an insanely loyal fan! She has Alabama everything! Blankets, gloves, hats, jackets, even her license plate..She would appreciate this blanket. She told me that she would love to learn to knit so that she could knit a houndstooth anything because of the coach wearing hats, etc. with the pattern. I found a dog houndstooth pattern over on Vogue Knitting.. Very nice work!


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

Amy, it's magnificent! What a loving, touching gift, hugs from his mom every time he wraps himself in it. That's a momma!!!


----------



## lindypops (May 17, 2011)

Wow - as always you have produced somethings to be proud of - a son off to "Uni" and a beautifuly heirloom to take with him and envelop himself in your love when he needs a hug.
I have just one question for you bearing in mind how many beautiful items you have posted this year - do you knit in your sleep?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Its a beautiful blanket with love knitted into every stitch Amy. He'll love and appreciate your hard work promise.

Tell you what, they leave but they come back


----------



## jomac (Apr 1, 2012)

WOW!! It is beautiful. Lots of work and love went into that. Job well done.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Nothing is too good for your baby boy. Love the blanket. So much work. :thumbup:


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow, Amy! That's extraordinary!


----------



## Cadidy (Mar 31, 2012)

When my youngest DS went off to college, I crocheted him an afghan, pillow combo, in huge granny squares aand sewed them together, when folded it formed a pillow (had a sewn pocket square too). He could use it either way. He came home with it all crumbled up in a heap! lol! I had used left over yarn that I had on hand. Maybe later I'll hunt it down and post a pic for you to see!


----------



## drenzi (Nov 25, 2011)

Wonderful gift to take off to college. When he needs a bit of "home", your son can wrap himself in the love you put into this beautiful "Bama Bound Afghan".


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

What a beautiful blanket! He should be warm in that. Love the pattern.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow! That is awesome!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Just tell him not to put it in a box and store away in an attic or closet during the summer - mice got into my son's afghan. They were very cozy in their nest!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

wow! very nice afghan!


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful work; I'm guessing your son will use it often and that he'll think of you every time he does.

Good luck to your son on his new adventures at school. It's a huge step when they leave for school as they are moving into unknown territory but a territory that he will enjoy and come home a stronger person from.

This is a difficult time for your son and for you as well. My thoughts and prayers are with you both that you both find the move somehow a way to make your relationship stronger -


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Some years ago I heard Dr. James Dobson talking about 'empty nest' and when his son Ryan left home (Ryan was youngest and last to leave). Dr. Dobson said he took him to the airport and came back home, went into Ryan's room and cried. He said he moped around for a month. Then one day he thought to himself, "This isn't so bad!" Lol. I think. Mothers always miss the kids but hopefully the relationship changes and you become good friends when they don't need a full-time mother anymore and that has its own rewards.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

WOW he'll love it .


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I love your afghan. I turned out great. I am sure your son will appreciate it. I am almost in the same boat as you except it is my youngest going off to college. And like you, I am making an afhgan in school colors for her. Mine is not finished since I started making gifts for her friends in their school colors. Small items for their dorm rooms.I know how you feel. It is bittersweet, especially to see the last one leaving for college. I am sure your son will do very well and enjoy his time. Wonderful job on the afghan.


----------



## MCWool (Jun 23, 2012)

What a beautiful blanket. It will be treasured


----------



## nana613 (Mar 14, 2012)

My prayers are with you "Mom", been there, too, although has been a while. This is such a great time and experience for the "grown-up" children, they will have lots to share with you, and you will, just like every other mother, continue to send "care" packages all the time. Home is the solid rock place where they come to lite for a while to be hugged-up, fed, and loved to distraction (along with all the laundry)and sent off again to create their own place in this world. Peace be in your heart, they are watched over all the time. Enjoy your time, too!!! BTW - blanket is great and HUGE! nicely done.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

What a beautiful afghan and a great keepsake from Mom. I really understand your feelings, as my daughter left to go to school in NY it was exciting knowing that she was on the right track, being independent, but after graduation she wanted to go to graduate school, them met a nice young man, got married & had my first granddaughter who will be 1 in September. Of course, I am flying out to NY from CA for my first GD's 1st Birthday.

I knitted for my daughter and sent the knitted items to NY when she was single.... now I'm knitting and sending to my granddaughter.

It is bittersweet.... I wish I could move to NY.

Your son will have this treasure of an afghan as a constant connection between you both.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

What a fantastic job. You have my congrats on the afghan and also on your son's new adventure. So hard to let them go.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

AmyKnits-It's beautiful. Bet your son will love and treasure it. Denise


----------



## LaurieK (Jul 13, 2011)

When my daughter was a Senior in H.S. I decided to knit her an afghan as a graduation present. the closer to grad day it got,every time I picked up the knitting I would start crying. Finally my husband said stop knitting- you are having empty nest syndrome! She doesn't know it's for her- finish it for a Christmas present for her. As she adjusted to college, so did I. She loved the Christmas present. 20 plus years later she still has the afghan. My 2 grandchildren use it often. every time I see them with it I just smile.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing! I watched my daughter's dorm, while the sun went down, and my Dad said: "You have to leave sometime, you know!" Yes, opening your hand and letting them go is "bitter-sweet"! Lovely, lovely thought! Lovely, lovely blanket! <3


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

Donnabellah said:


> Pray that it doesn't get ruined! Kids are careless in the dorms. It is such a pretty afghan. Hope it is appreciated. Don't mean to be negative but I've been there and suffered that!


Me Too! Crocheted a huge American flag afghan for my son(which he requested). To only have him leave it at his sister's, (deliberately) and find that the dog now has claimed it. Good thing I love her dog.


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

Amy, I, too knitted this pattern but in navy and cream. This thing got old while in progress. I knitted on it through several crises, but finally finished it during better days. It is my favorite item I have ever made. I love it. And, I love yours, too! I hope it conveys the warmth of home as your son adjusts to the move.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

WOW! Gorgeous.


----------



## jaydee33 (Jul 26, 2012)

What a beautiful afghan and you did a phenomenal job with it. Can't believe you finished it so quickly. Really do hope your son appreciates the effort. And good luck to him at University of Alabama. Our daughter got her masters at Florida State


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

it's beautiful.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

It is such a nice present. Beautiful work. I love it. What a project!


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

That is absolutely beautiful! I guarantee he will feel the love that went into it when he uses it.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Fantastic - what a lot of concentration that must have taken


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice job, Amy. You are sending love and hugs to your son with this blanket. I understand the bittersweet aspect. It is truly mind-boggling how fast the time goes by. My aunt just sent a picture of my husband and myself with our oldest son when he was 6 months old. He is now 38 years old and a father himself. Treasure each moment of the next two weeks and keep those memories close to your heart. Hugs to you!


----------



## marion07 (Nov 26, 2011)

Beautiful and so thoughtful. Hope he enjoys Bama. Roll Tide Roll!!!


----------



## marion07 (Nov 26, 2011)

Beautiful and so thoughtful. Hope he enjoys Bama. Roll Tide Roll!!!


----------



## kaaren (Feb 22, 2011)

That is beautiful!! Brings back memories for sure. I cried all the way home (6 hours) when we dropped off my oldest. It was so hard. I counted the days when he would be home. Second one was a little easier and the third one was some better, but still not easy. Started a blanket for the first, but it never got finished until the last one started college. So you are really a great Mom. Be sure to buy a big box of Kleenex and you will do fine. My boys now have familes of their own and great careers, so I guess it is a new chapter that only will get better.


----------



## dibdob3 (Apr 24, 2012)

It's gorgeous, I'm sure he will treasure it and think of you when he needs some comfort. Our eldest son has just left home, but life goes on!! keep those needles busy x


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Donnabellah said:
> 
> 
> > Pray that it doesn't get ruined! Kids are careless in the dorms. It is such a pretty afghan. Hope it is appreciated. Don't mean to be negative but I've been there and suffered that!
> ...


That's a beautiful afghan and your son will always think of you and home when he uses it.


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

beautiful work and i know your son will feel he has a part of you there with him. i guess you will have to get use to saying ROLL TIDE!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

That is beautiful. What a lot of work.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

That is so beautiful and so well done!! Your son will get a hug from home everytime he uses it! I love it!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Every time he uses it he will think of you. It is outstanding -- and he will love it. Beautiful pattern -- I would love to know where I can find that pattern. It is gorgeous.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

That blanket is huge because your heart is expanding when you think of your son to be away from you. Such a wonderful job!Congrats for your son and for your blanket.Beautiful, loving mom you are.


----------



## josette (Jul 6, 2012)

beautiful!!


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Your hugs are knitted in it and he will feel them each time he uses it. It is very handsome!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Awwwwwwww Amy...extra special hugs hon...YES I know as we had 4 children leave home for 3 for college and one marriage...I had the WORST ever empty nest anyone can ever have...I was the mom that never wanted them to leave home...
But I realized I spent 18ish years teaching them how to leave and be independant, healthy and happy...
Still hurts my heart a bit.

He will LOVE the very special afghan knitted by his mothers hands...

God Bless you all,

Camilla


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you, thank you, thank you all for your wonderful, kind and supportive comments. I could hardly WAIT to post this one for the very reason that I KNEW in my heart all of you would understand. 

When I started the blanket, almost four weeks ago, I mentioned to my non-knitting friends that I was undertaking this project for my son. I wanted to send him off with a "hug" from his Mom and a little piece of me to have when he is away from home. My BFF said "Why don't you buy one of those fleece ones when you get there for him?" another couldn't understand WHY I would spend nearly a month knitting a blanket for him.... don't you have one you could send with him that you already have?

I just couldn't wait to share because I know that you would all understand. Funny thing is... I think my son understands. He is very independent and has always been so. He keeps his emotions hidden and only MOM can really read what is going on behind those baby blues. When I had two repeats done, I showed him and he said "Not bad". Well, that... in man speak... "I LOVE it, MOM and I can't believe that you would really make me something THAT awesome". When I finished it, I asked him to try it out. He covered himself right up and only threw it back at me when I started "oooohhhhing and aaahhhing". 

He is a wonderful boy... smart, humble, kind, athletic, responsible, handsome, thoughtful, dependable and just about everything a Mom could want. He graduated HS at the top of his class. He is attending U of A on a full academic scholarship and will be playing Lacrosse for the school. He is very special to me and I wanted to do something special for him. I know he will never say so, but he is thrilled and will love it.

Thank you so much, all my knitting friends for coming through for me... understanding, offering support and guidance.

What a great group of "friends" I have here.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

To my "friends" who have requested a copy of the pattern, I am trying to figure out how to and IF I can share it. It is copyrighted but is out of circulation at this time. I will work on this and IF I can share it, I will put it under "User Submitted Patterns" if possible. Stay tuned.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

YOU Amy are HIS very special Mom and NO one else will ever take your place...I know you are very proud of him...as you should be...He sounds amazing.

And YES I/ we understand the LOVE that went into the afghan...KUDOS to you!


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

Awesome work!!!! Beautiful is the word :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

WOW! Very very nice!


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

WOW GIRL YOU ROCK !!!


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

You did a wonderful job on this afghan, very appropriate for your son. The red really is striking. My mother crocheted an afghan for me when i went off to college. It is made out of acrylic yarn. The colors are just as bright as when it was new. That was 1972, geez! 40 years ago!!!!! I still use it to take naps on the sofa. It took me through school, through several major illnesses and surgeries, and will keep me warm when i get really old. My mom is long gone now, but everyone is right, when i wrap myself up in it, Mom is giving me a hug. Your son wil fell the same way!


----------



## Pepper's Mom (Aug 9, 2011)

Your work is beautiful. I am presently making an afghan for my son. He chose the pattern and the yarn. He has now been in Europe for the past ten years doing his Masters degree at Oxford University and his Ph.D. at London University. He submits his thesis next week. He is presently doing a three-year post doc at Bochum University in Germany. It has been a long journey. If only he can now find employment on this side of the pond will make it all worth it. Don't we just love them!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Kids feel a great sense of pride when their friends are impressed with something you made for them. I think you will find that he learns a whole new level of respect for your talents.
It would be a good idea to make sure he knows how to do his own laundry before the summer is over though.


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

Your afghan is very BIG but very pretty too. Your son will think of you every time he wraps him self in the afghan and think of you hugging him. You did a real fine job on the afghan and raising your son.


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful pattern and you did great knitting it.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Truely a labor of love huh Gals/ Guys!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

AWWW!!! So sweet, the blanket is fabulous!!!. Lucky son.


----------



## Rhodidodi (Nov 15, 2011)

Gorgeous blanket! I am sure he will appreciate all the work and love that is in there! (I think boys miss their Mums' more than they like to admit! LOL!!)


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Amy, I truly believe we are all blessed by this group! Know that we are sending good thoughts and prayers to you and your son as your both embark on this next phase of life. Hugs to you both!


----------



## gotridge (Aug 3, 2011)

Holy Cow that's gorgeous. Good luck to your son.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

it is beautiful! Was it a hard pattern? I sent three children off to college so I know exactly what you are saying. It was one of the hardest things we did, but you know our children were so happy at college. I had to keep telling myself "this is part of life and I should be happy they want to go". Take care and I will be thinking of you. One other thing with all the technology available you will be in touch all the time and it will seem like he's there :thumbup:


----------



## doen (Mar 23, 2012)

What a beautiful blanket! You can see the love in each stitch. Your son will be proud to put that on his bed! I know I made a b;anket for my daughter and she wrapped herself in it when she felt homesick!


----------



## Iknitalot (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm adding to the pages full of well deserved praise. 
Job lovingly well done!!


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

That is beautiful and the thoughts and love that went into it. It is going to be very heavy and he will appreciate the warmth during the colder months. Good to cuddle up with while watching the games too. Wow! 6' 6" and a son going off to college. You do beautiful work.
KathyM


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow, very nice. You did a beautiful job!


----------



## napernana (Jan 26, 2011)

The blanket is a gem...a HUGE gem!! I've used that pattern on a much smaller scale for new babies and their mothers have mentioned how much they like it ..over and over...so I have no doubt your son will cherish it....or some "sweet thing" will teach him to appreciate all that work if he doesn't!


----------



## Lynda-Lee (Jun 16, 2012)

Your afghan is so beautiful I just can't stop looking at the photos.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

That's gorgeous. It will be a hug from Mom every night. Don't worry, Amy. I can tell that you're the kind of Mom he'll be eager to come home to. Hang in there! Sounds like you've still got plenty in the nest.

So has he decided what to major in yet? He certainly sounds like a talented young man. I know he'll do well at everything he strives for at school and in life. He certainly has a good example in you!


----------



## vickitravels (Aug 7, 2011)

beautiful job!


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

It is just beautiful!!!
Only problem I can see is that it is for the University of Alabama. As a Vol, I'm thinking that that blanket needs to be orange and white!
GO VOLS! :lol:


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

AmyKnits - you are truly amazing! That is absolutely gorgeous! Your son, I'm sure, is thrilled with it and his friends will be envious! Be prepared for many requests.....maybe you should have copies of the pattern ready to hand out to them for someone else to tackle - LOL! What a lot of work, and every stitch made with love. the perfect off to college gift! Did I tell you that our daughter went to Alabama (full academic scholarship), even though we are Auburn fans? So, we have connections to both schools. If your son needs anything, ANYTIME, please let him know to call on us. Good luck to him and you will be fine, once the shock of his leaving settles down for a bit. Again, BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Where does a person find the pattern for this? Beautiful! Just read where it will be posted if you can. Thanks.


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

That's awesome. Love it!!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Great looking afghan for one lucky son. May he wear it out.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi! If you look at AmyKnits original post here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-86898-1.html there is a reply from me (DizieScott) that contains a link to download the pattern. Otherwise, just send me a PM with your email address and I will send you the pattern.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

I love this blanket and you did a beautiful job. Your son will love it when he takes this to college and begins his next adventure in life's journey.


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

diziescott said:


> Hi! If you look at AmyKnits original post here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-86898-1.html there is a reply from me (DizieScott) that contains a link to download the pattern. Otherwise, just send me a PM with your email address and I will send you the pattern.


Thank you so much...Amy has inspired me to give it a try. I hope I can do as much justice to the pattern as she has!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks, diziescott. I was waiting for my DH to come home from out of town to help me figure out the best way to post the pattern. I had forgotten that you had already posted a link. DUH! I will direct members to the original post... "Bama Bound Afghan Suggestions" or the link that you have posted above. Thank you for reminding me it was already there.  Sheesh, what a blonde! Amazing I can knit even a single stitch with the brains I was given!


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Amy - you have just knit so many stitches since that first pattern request that you forgot.  Perfectly understandable. It looks like have you inspired some more people to try this pattern with your lovely knitting. Way to go!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

what a work of art...perfectly done & he will love having it with him a lil reminder of mom!


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

stunning......


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

wow! that is beautiful! I understand completely how you feel. We live near Niagara Falls Canada and my daughter just returned from Australia. She was there studying for a semester and then got a job at the University. We kept in touch using Skype on our computers. I would recommend using the program if you don't already have it. It is free. It didn't feel as far away as we thought it would as we could see her face and talk to her. She was able to take us on a tour through her residence by carrying her laptop. We met her room mates and even her new boyfriend.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

what is even better is if you hook your computer up to a big screen TV if you are having a function and he isn't able to make it back. This way everyone can talk to him as though he were at the party.


----------



## jan2125etc0812 (Feb 20, 2011)

That afghan is absolutely beautiful. I love the pattern.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Amy beautiful work!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow Amy! That is GREAT!


----------

